# Root RAZR/RAZR MAXX with latest OTA (.173 and hopefully all that follow)



## johnjutrasii

DISCLAIMER: I am not liable or responsible for any damage to your phone. This is solely the users decision to "root" their phone.

(Update) Dan has posted a Linux/OSX version too!

This is the same exploit that was held for a bounty for the Droid 4 the other day.
It was finally released and it should work on all Moto devices.

Download it here: http://vulnfactory.o...nty-experiment/

The instuctions are easy to follow.

1. Make sure your device is in USB debugging mode
2. Plug your phone into your PC
3. Make sure your device is in charge only mode
4. Ensure you have the latest Motorola drivers installed (available here: http://bit.ly/wXY45j )
5. Extract the entire zip file
6. Double click "run.bat"
7. Enjoy root!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## mashwa74

works perfectly... i hope someone comes up with the unroot for this formula just incase the OTA for ICS pops up soon lol.. Thanks johnjutrasii Bravo


----------



## rexboe

I saw a post that said pete's one click will unroot it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## syntrix

I used zerg on a maxx I got today before accepting the OTA, also did ota rootkeper, but that wasn't necessary after the ota in my case.


----------



## mr.droidx

so this works on the latest ota from moto? i just got my x in the mail today and want to make sure what i do is correct. also how do you check if the proper drivers are installed? i have one of them installed on my comp from when i would use rsd lite to sbf my dx back to stock but i can't remember which one it is


----------



## johnjutrasii

Not sure if it works on the X, but worst case, it doesn't and you can use Pete's one click method (google it). Download the newest drivers anyway and then try this one. If it works, report back here and I'll get a list of working phones going.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## mr.droidx

johnjutrasii said:


> Not sure if it works on the X, but worst case, it doesn't and you can use Pete's one click method (google it). Download the newest drivers anyway and then try this one. If it works, report back here and I'll get a list of working phones going.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


i meant i got my razr maxx in the mail today haha my bad


----------



## m0unds

@johnjutrasii - hey, unless you've gotten permission from dan to hotlink files stored on his webserver, you might wanna change the OP to at least direct to his blog post about the vuln and charity stuff instead of pointing directly at the files themselves.


----------



## johnjutrasii

m0unds said:


> @johnjutrasii - hey, unless you've gotten permission from dan to hotlink files stored on his webserver, you might wanna change the OP to at least direct to his blog post about the vuln and charity stuff instead of pointing directly at the files themselves.


Thanks for the heads up. I was posting this from my phone and didn't realize I used the wrong link.

(edit) OP fixed

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## mdcowby

Noob here for this phone do I Extract the entire zip file in my pc or place the file in my phone somewhere..


----------



## johnjutrasii

Extract to pc


----------



## Tbizzy

Does CWM work with this version? Or is CWR completly separate from this? Sorry, this is my first Motorola phone.


----------



## johnjutrasii

CMW does work. Search for razr bootstrapper or razr safestrap.

They both offer different options, so read up and decide what is best for you.


----------



## tpike

Thanks! looking forward to rooting.


----------



## tpike

Just curious about the unroot process you would recommend. Do you put any symlinks in or do anything that a unroot app from the play pen wouldnt fix? do you suggest flashing a stock file through rsd?


----------



## Brad92

You can fastboot back to stock or you can use the Droid RAZR utility to unroot


----------



## tpike

Brad92 thanks for your feedback. I come from the samsung world and we dont use those terms like fastboot


----------



## Brad92

tpike said:


> Brad92 thanks for your feedback. I come from the samsung world and we dont use those terms like fastboot


No problem buddy. The world of Motorola locked bootloaders is a bit different than Samsung haha


----------



## parodiax

Hi

I have tried this in Razr Maxx and it hasn't worked









root# ./run.sh
[*]
[*] Motofail: Universal Motorola Gingerbread Root Exploit (Linux version)
[*] by Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)
[*]
[*] Tested on Droid 3, Droid Bionic, Droid RAZR, and Droid 4
[*]
[*] Before continuing, ensure USB debugging is enabled and that your phone
[*] is connected via USB.
[*]
[*] Press enter to root your phone...
[*]
[*] Waiting for device...
[*] Device found.
[*] Deploying payload...
failed to copy 'motofail' to '/data/local/motofail': *Permission denied*
Unable to chmod /data/local/motofail: No such file or directory
[*] Owning phone...
/system/bin/sh: /data/local/motofail: not found
[*] Rebooting device...
[*] Waiting for phone to reboot.
[*] Attemping persistence...
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/bin/su': *Read-only file system*
Unable to chmod /system/bin/su: Read-only file system
link failed File exists
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file system
[*] Cleaning up...
/system/bin/sh: /data/local/motofail: not found
rm failed for /data/local/motofail, No such file or directory
[*] Rebooting...
[*] Exploit complete!
[*] Press any key to exit.

BTW:
System version: 672.180.33.XT910.Retail.en.EU
Model number: XT910
Android version: 4.0.4
Firmware configuration version: GAS_EMEA_USASPDRICSRTDACH_P021
Webtop version: wt-3.0.0
Kernel version: 3.0.8-g71323c3
Build number: 6.7.2-180_SPU-9-TA-11.2

This is my first mobile with Android


----------



## parodiax

Hi again

I got it with other tool: EasyRootICS

Thanx


----------

